# pickle jar ??



## pickensbob (Dec 7, 2012)

bottle is 7" by 2 1/2" by 1 1/2",  bottom is embossed with--patented aug. 20, 1901.  thinking it's a pickle jar, not sure


----------



## pickensbob (Dec 7, 2012)

one more pic


----------



## epackage (Dec 8, 2012)

Looks like a horseradish jar, but it could be any kind of condiment jar really...


----------

